# Pending Legislation List



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Here is a list of various legislation that appears to be still pending to various degrees. I have not however done extensive research on the exact current status situation of each bill. 

Also there may be other bills not listed below.


SUPPORT --- FLORIDA H.B. 265 -- No Loss of Hunting Lands

SUPPORT --- FLORIDA H.B. 1029 -- To Allow Hunting and Trapping in State Parks

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Welcome/index.cfm?CFID=2817330&CFTOKEN=85683272

SUPPORT --- ILLINOIS H.B. 1312 -- To establish bobcat season (hunt , trap) river otter (trap)

SUPPORT -- ILLINOIS H.B. 5407 -- To establish an apprentice hunter program for 10 to 15 years olds.

http://www.ilga.gov/

SUPPORT -- IOWA H.F. 286 & S.F. 47 -- To allow for the hunting of mourning doves

SUPPORT -- IOWA S.F. 2328 -- To allow for the establishnent of hunting seasons for bears and cougars

http://www.legis.state.ia.us/

OPPOSE -- MICHIGAN -- Oppose referendum to ban dove hunting -- Contact friends and relatives 

SUPPORT -- MICHIGAN H.B. 5192 --Reduces minimum hunting age

SUPPORT -- MICHIGAN H.B. 5912 --To open DNR lands to hunting

SUPPORT -- MICHIGAN H.J.R. J -- To place right to hunt question on ballot

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(eo4uwge3ive05mqvqqaurobb)/mileg.aspx?page=home

OPPOSE -- MINNESOTA H.F. 1311 & S.F. 2252 -- To ban mourning dove hunting

SUPPORT -- MINNESOTA H.F. 1622 & S.F. 1547 -- Special hunt to reduce deer numbers

SUPPORT -- MINNESOTA H.F. 3395 & S.F. 3056 -- To allow racoons to be taken with artificial lights

http://www.leg.state.mn.us/

SUPPORT -- NEW JERSEY S. 53 & S. 1029 -- To allow bowhunting on Sundays

SUPPORT -- NEW JERSEY A. 2472 -- To allow hunting on Sundays

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/

SUPPORT -- NEW YORK A. 1815, A. 11015 & S. 1536 -- To lower the hunting age for firearms

OPPOSE -- NEW YORK A. 1822 & S. 633 -- Would prohibit coyote bounties

OPPOSE -- NEW YORK : S. 2084 -- Would require nuisance wildlife to be euthanized by limited vet approved methods

OPPOSE -- NEW YORK S. 2142 & A. 1835 -- Would allow local authorities to restrict or ban trapping

http://assembly.state.ny.us/

SUPPORT -- NORTH CAROLINA --- H. 505 -- Study to support possible Sunday hunting

SUPPORT -- NORTH CAROLINA --- H.B. 2653 -- Estblishes a limited fox trapping season

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/homePage.pl

SUPPORT -- PENNSYLVANIA --- H.B. 532 --- Right to hunt

OPPOSE -- PENNSYLVANIA H.B. 2289 --- Prohibits high fence hunting

SUPPORT -- PENNSYLVANIA -- H.B. 904 & H.B. 934 --- To allow Sunday hunting

http://www.legis.state.pa.us/

OPPOSE -- RHODE ISLAND -- H. 7746 -- Would prohibit allowing for permits for nuisance trapping

http://www.rilin.state.ri.us/

SUPPORT -- VERMONT H. 343 -- Allows for increase in available hunting land

OPPOSE -- VERMONT H. 745 & S. 279 -- Would prohibit coyote bounties

http://www.leg.state.vt.us/default.htm

OPPOSE -- WISCONSIN A.B. 345 & S.B. 179 -- Would prohibit high fence

SUPPORT -- WISCONSIN A.B. 586 & S.B. 26 -- Lowers hunting age

SUPPORT -- WISCONSIN A.B. 677 -- Establishes hunter mentorship program

http://www.legis.state.wi.us/


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

Are these all the states with pending legislation or just a few? Where would someone find their state? Is there a site for that?


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Are Michigan hunters confident enough of their numbers that they are not worried about a right to hunt vote on a ballot voted on by the general public?


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dchiefransom said:


> Are Michigan hunters confident enough of their numbers that they are not worried about a right to hunt vote on a ballot voted on by the general public?


I went to the site and did a search. I couldn't find this piece of legislation. Any other information on it? I'm not sure that I trust the entire general public with my hunting rights, but I may be reading this wrong.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

horseman308 said:


> I went to the site and did a search. I couldn't find this piece of legislation. Any other information on it? I'm not sure that I trust the entire general public with my hunting rights, but I may be reading this wrong.


LINK


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

that seems like a good idea to me; to amend the constitution to include a legal right for people to hunt and fish, as opposed to a privilege. Am I reading this right?


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Updates on NY legislation, as follows:

Currently the bill to move authority over trapping to the localities appeas to be stalled big time, as the issue becomes one of enforcement and cost. The DEC is stringly supportive of Sportsmen's rights, and their stance on any law which takes authotiry away from the State, and gives it to localities, concerning sporting issues, is NEVER enforced by the ECOs. Therefore, the cost and plans to enforce these lcality regs fall upon the city or town which decided to circumvent the DEC and the State. This one is mired in committee, and hopefully will die a fast death on the committee table.

Coyote Bounty laws will also find strong opposition, but this one does have a chance. SPortsmen in NYS must unite to blitz these reps to shelve this proposal as well. Makes no sense to not allow bounties as an incentive to get the coyote numbers under control.

As for the nuisance wildlife, this one is about as mentally bankrupt as the WHA's notion of darting deer, and also underscores the need to shut the WHA down before it begins, as this practice of darting animals would set a precedence for the anti's to push more of their nonsensical agenda, with an audience already willing to listen. Property owners have the ultimate responsibility to address nuisance problems. They can currently contact the DEC and the DEC will issue a permit for the removal of nuisance animals that are currently considered some sort of game animal through seasonal protections. As a special note, this does not apply to varmint, or critters with no protection through established seasons. WHy on God's Green Earth our politicians would consider spiking costs of nuisance wildlife control through paying a vet and related costs is beyond the common sense of many in NYS, but, alas, common sense is in short supply when one crosses the Tapanzie Bridge..... Moonbats from New York City believe this to be wise, which, no surprise, confirms the alternate reality the moonbats live in. We must fight this one hard, as well...


----------

